# 2008 JD 5103 Won't start, electrical issue?



## ME.Mt.Top (9 mo ago)

I'm new here and could use some help please. Just bought a 2008 JD 5103 couple of weeks ago, ordered tech manual but not here yet. Tractor won't start or turn over and no indication of life when key is turned on. Battery is at 95%, battery connections are tight and fuse for switch is good. I'm lost as to where to go next.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning ME.Mt.Top, welcome to the forum.

Check out the attached post. 









John Deere 5103 switch not starting it


We have bypassed the switch and went from the solenoid to the battery but how can we get it too start with the switch? We have tried a brand new switch too, same thing. Thanks for any help.




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## TNVol (9 mo ago)

ME.Mt.Top said:


> I'm new here and could use some help please. Just bought a 2008 JD 5103 couple of weeks ago, ordered tech manual but not here yet. Tractor won't start or turn over and no indication of life when key is turned on. Battery is at 95%, battery connections are tight and fuse for switch is good. I'm lost as to where to go next.


Check your battery ground. Mine was grounded to sheet metal and regularly corroded causing no start issue. I put a longer ground wire on letting me ground to the frame. No further issue. It is an easy thing to try and might eliminate your issue.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Ditto on checking for good battery ground cable connections, blown fuse & good operation of neutral start switch.


----------

